# Cycling club around willingham area?



## Jonty taylor (11 Mar 2014)

I'm moving to willingham, Cambridgeshire at the end of the month and I'm looking for a cycling club to join. Does anyone know of anything local to there?


----------



## outlash (22 Mar 2014)

There's St. Ives CC not too far away: http://www.stivescycling.org.uk/ .


----------



## Alien8 (9 Apr 2014)

Get the feeling these two are quite casual/small clubs:
http://www.willinghamwheels.com/
http://www.longstantonwheelers.co.uk/

And then the bigger and further afield:
St Ives as above.
http://www.elycyclingclub.com/
http://www.team-cambridge.co.uk/pc-index.php
http://www.cambridge-cycling-club.org.uk/


----------



## Brightski (16 Apr 2014)

Jonty taylor said:


> I'm moving to willingham, Cambridgeshire at the end of the month and I'm looking for a cycling club to join. Does anyone know of anything local to there?


St ives cc is a good well organised club I was a member for 15 years, Ely & district cc also very good a super friendly bunch I'm actually a second claim member.
Cambridge cc is also very good I ride some of their club 10s 
I would go for Ely


----------



## Wobbly John (16 Apr 2014)

Ely club do time trials on a Tuesday, a club ride on Saturday mornings and a fast ride Sundays. They use their Facebook page for messages about rides and results. Membership has rocketed in the last year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 May 2014)

Wobbly John said:


> Ely club do time trials on a Tuesday, a club ride on Saturday mornings and a fast ride Sundays. They use their Facebook page for messages about rides and results. Membership has rocketed in the last year.



Can also recommend Ely;the Saturday ride is particularly good if you are a newbie and there's usually a cake stop


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jun 2014)

There's also St Neots - a little further afield - http://www.stneotscyclingclub.info/ @outlash of this parish is a member I believe.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (14 Oct 2014)

I am going to have to check the Cambridge clubs out! I am fairly local (based out near Fen Ditton) and would love to meet some local enthusiasts


----------

